# 1949 Farmall in Rochester MA



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

1949 Farmall in Rochester MA i drove past and took some pics of


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's baiting watch out Countryboy.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks to be a late model H that was originally a kerosene unit (or the hood was swapped). The battery coil ignition was used on the later units from what I have seen. Ours is a 46 and has the magneto yet. The extra hole in the top of the hood was for the secondary fuel tank that held gasoline for starting the tractor. Once the tractor warmed up, the operator would turn the valves and switch it over to kerosene. The fuel filler cap for the gasoline tank stuck through that hole. Looks like a pretty solid tractor, just needs a bit of TLC.


----------

